# Made a spear gaff today



## tmv1976

Overall cost was about $20 and took about 25 minutes to make. I made two hand loops out of 550 and the protective cap is 100mph tape and a rubber band. Hope to get a lot of use out of it this upcoming Spring.


----------



## tmv1976

pic


----------



## tmv1976

pic


----------



## tmv1976

four


----------



## tmv1976

five


----------



## reboot_me

Ok, I am going to ask why a "spear gaff" instead of the traditional hook style?


----------



## bbarton13

a spear gaff is more accurate on the kill shot, so u dont pull rowdy cobia or king in the yak! good job, i like the threaded spear


----------



## Redalert08

Killer I took a single spear flounder gig and cut it in half gonna put a handle on the end can't wait to stick a king with that bad boy!

Chase


----------



## tmv1976

I plan on practicing with it on some of my bay trips on reds or specks. I can imagine if anybody sees me I will look pretty dumb, but I'd rather not have my first time using it 2 miles in the gulf on a big ass pissed off fish.


----------



## reboot_me

Have you looked into a Hawaiian sling design?


----------



## tmv1976

reboot_me said:


> Have you looked into a Hawaiian sling design?


I never really looked into it, but it does look interesting. From the videos I found online it seems like an advanced skill that would take some time to be proficient at. Maybe in the future....


----------



## PBTH

It is illegal to gaff/spear red fish and trout.

I'm not sure why you'd want to use something with a Hawaiian sling design. Hawaiian slings shoot free shaft spears, so you'd watch your speared fish continue to swim where ever it pleases.


----------



## tmv1976

Thanks for the legal fact. I need to look into the laws a little more.


----------



## reboot_me

bbarton13 said:


> a spear gaff is more accurate on the kill shot, so u dont pull rowdy cobia or king in the yak! good job, i like the threaded spear



I grew up using a Hawaiian Sling while skin diving and we spooled them with fishing line, but if you already have it on your fishing line from a rod/reel what the heck. All they are after is subduing the fish to be able to boat it on a kayak.

Read the quote, I understood them to be using this like a harpoon, not really as a gaff. I have caught many Kings and cobia, and yes green ones can be quite dangerous in a confined space. I was just trying to provide some options, my post was just my opinion / idea... you are entitled to yours!


----------



## bbarton13

reboot_me said:


> I grew up using a Hawaiian Sling while skin diving and we spooled them with fishing line, but if you already have it on your fishing line from a rod/reel what the heck. All they are after is subduing the fish to be able to boat it on a kayak.
> 
> Read the quote, I understood them to be using this like a harpoon, not really as a gaff. I have caught many Kings and cobia, and yes green ones can be quite dangerous in a confined space. I was just trying to provide some options, my post was just my opinion / idea... you are entitled to yours!


it would be a good idea to use the same style tip that is used in a hawaiian sling(the barb) so if not killed on the first shot dosent flop off but the threaded spike helps that also. a gaff is just so hard to get a perfect kill shot! and nobody wants a pissed off king biting at there feet lol


----------



## B.Fine

"nobody wants a pissed off king biting at there feet lol"

Hey it only took a couple stitches to put me back together again! 

:fishslap:

Barrett


----------



## osborne311

Does Ruger make a "gaff"? :whistling:


----------



## PBTH

bbarton13 said:


> it would be a good idea to use the same style tip that is used in a hawaiian sling(the barb) so if not killed on the first shot dosent flop off but the threaded spike helps that also. a gaff is just so hard to get a perfect kill shot! and nobody wants a pissed off king biting at there feet lol



I think that would be a great improvement to the design. Might even be able to make some money on that idea. Two strong floppers to keep the fish in place after spearing. I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## PBTH

Reboot me, I didn't mean any disrespect in my post. Twas only a comment. I didn't know that anyone ever attached a line to the shaft in a Hawaiian sling. I'd very much like to know how you would set it up, so that I may try it myself. Also, since it's necessary to use two hands with a Hawaiian sling, I thought it'd be tough to hold the rod while doing so.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Its a cool idea and I have seen them in action but I just don't think it would be very effective on a big ling. It seem like if you didn't kill it in the first shot hes not gonna stay on there and possibly lose the fish. I've used all-thread gigs and know they hold flounder good but I don't think a bruiser cobe would hang on there. I thought about making one but I have enough stuff on my yak and the gaff and beat stick combo has worked fine for me!


----------



## Chris V

I would think of that tool as more practical for self defense should a big gray or brown toothy come too close.

I like the stick and hang on routine with gaffing a cobia from a yak. I hit him in the collar, hold on and cut his gills.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I didn't read this whole thread but, couldn't you get a fiberglass pole spear from a dive shop that would do the same thing, for about the same price?
Don't get me wrong, it looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## tmv1976

coolbluestreak said:


> I didn't read this whole thread but, couldn't you get a fiberglass pole spear from a dive shop that would do the same thing, for about the same price?
> Don't get me wrong, it looks great!:thumbsup:


The home made version I have seen the guys using on videos are stout enough to use as a lever a pull the fish out of the water and control it. I've never messed with one of those pole spears so not sure how strong it is, seems like it would spear just as well but not lever or control a fish. Video of yak Hawaii using the gaff to get a good kill then leverage the fish. 






After doing a lot of reading and youtube surfing I think that it may be a helpful tool for me in the future on the yak or as a home defense measure


----------

